

Time-Warner Considers Pay-Per-Gigabyte Service - bfioca
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/01/29/AR2008012903205.html

======
xirium
Good luck to Time-Warner. Many customers have no idea about the size of a
gigabyte. This is especially true for people with big harddisks and a fast
connection. An ex-client regularly sent me huge files because he had no
concept that a video was bigger than a text file.

